# betta and african dwarf frog....



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

right now i have a tem gal. with one adf in it.... i have a 2 gal with one very big betta in it.... i want to put the betta in the 10 gal. but im not sure if he'll kill the frog. ive put an algea eater in with him and he chased it so i put the algea eater in my 55 gal. i also put a ghoast shrimp in with him and he tour it apart.. should i keep the frog in the 2 gal by himself or maybe get two female bettas in with the frog and then introduce the male after so hes more conserned about the females or will the 3 go after the frog together..... im stuck i dont want to leave the 2 gal running but it seems i may have too.... please let me know anybodys experience with theese two very different aquatic creatures!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, each fish is going to have different personalities. My betta lives happily with 6 Japonica shrimp and is even tolerant of them climbing all over him when they do their rendition of Indianapolis 500 when I do water changes. Yours might just not get along with others.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

lol! thats too funny.... i think im gonna try it out and see what happens. hes deffenetly older and i dont think hes been in a tank with any other fish.... ill try it out with some feeder fish first.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Just be careful with feeder fish, not everyone raises them in the best of conditions so they do tend to be more prone to illnesses.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

thanx a lot for the heads up bout the feeders... i had 6 feeders in my 55 gal to get it established and the never died off, plus i have them in with 5 angels wich i found are also prone to illness... everyones fine. i put 2 of the feeders in with my betta and my frog... maurice the betta has not gone after the frog once... hes more interested in the feeders which swim way to quick for him. it seems like hes playing with them not trying to kill them. hes still top dog in the tank and tolerates his mates. eventually im going to get two females but i cant find one thats remotley close to his size. hes almost 5 inches long and 2 inches wide including his fins!!! hes a huge betta.


----------



## ndjs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd love to see some pictures!

My betta just swam quickly towards a guppie when I put one in with him, then just as quickly swam away and stayed on the opposite end of the tank. No harm done. I imagine as long as there's ample space he won't be too stressed.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

thats interesting because guppies have flowing fins and usually bettas will eat the fins of other fish till they cant swim. my feeders stay on one side and every once and a while my betta creaps over and takes a nip at one of them. as far as my frog goes ive never seen the betta nip or even show him any mind.


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------

